# L333 feeding and care question???



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I just bought a L333 yesterday but I am not sure what should I feed it? I tried hikari sinking wafer and nls 5mm sinking pellets but then it totally ignored. Also I already have some flower pot but do I still need those place cave for it?


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

L333 are pretty shy plecos, try feeding them at night when its dark


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

BNP said:


> L333 are pretty shy plecos, try feeding them at night when its dark


What should I feed it?


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

When I first got mine, I fed them hikari algae wafers and earth worm sticks. They didnt eat it when the lights were on, I had to turn off all the lights at night and they started coming out.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Are they gonna come out more to the open when they get more stable? Mine is always hiding near the driftwood. It is 4" size


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes mine comes out all the time now when I drop food in even when the lights are turn on or off any time of the day


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Try feeding a high protien diet, they can and will eat mass quantities of it. I used to feed mine my discus recipe that included salmon,shrimp and beef heart.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Should i try some frozen mysis shrimp?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

BNP said:


> Yes mine comes out all the time now when I drop food in even when the lights are turn on or off any time of the day


Did you have any pleco cave or flowre pot for it to hide?


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

I think they will eat the mysis, they like meat.


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes I have a lot of caves and driftwood


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont have any caves but i have flower pot and lot of woods. Is that work?


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

As long as they feel safe and have coverage while it eats then its ok


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

It keeps hiding in a hole of one of my big driftwood. It seem so unstable. It wwnt to the open area twise only but when I walk near the fish tank he went back to the hole fast like rocket lol. Also Still not eating yet.


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

andy said:


> It keeps hiding in a hole of one of my big driftwood. It seem so unstable. It wwnt to the open area twise only but when I walk near the fish tank he went back to the hole fast like rocket lol. Also Still not eating yet.


How long have you had him for? He might not be use to the environment yet.. Give him time, try feeding him in the dark sit there and see if he'll come out. Don't move to fast he'll get scared

Sent from my D2306 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I only have him for two days. I did feed him at night and turned off my light when feeding durimg daytime but it show no interest to any of the foods.


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

andy said:


> I only have him for two days. I did feed him at night and turned off my light when feeding durimg daytime but it show no interest to any of the foods.


Just try and let him adjust to your tank. Hes probably trying to get use to the tank

Sent from my D2306 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

My ph is 7.5, kh is 6 and temp is 79.2. Is this ok for it?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats on getting some L333. Beautiful hypancistrus. 
What size/how old are they?

As a tip, ask who ever you got the L333 from what they were feeding them, so slowly wheen them off it and slowly get them onto your food. 

Also train your fish... if you want to see plecos more and more just feed only when the lights are on. 

Also you're using toronto water which is fine. Just make sure to use prime or something to help get rid of chlorine or anything harmful. 

Toss in driftwood and rocks. I find plecos love wood and rocks with smooth surfaces.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Reis said:


> Congrats on getting some L333. Beautiful hypancistrus.
> What size/how old are they?
> 
> As a tip, ask who ever you got the L333 from what they were feeding them, so slowly wheen them off it and slowly get them onto your food.
> ...


I soaking some almomd leaves into some buckets with tap water and added prime then i use these water to fill up after i do water change so my tank is actually a blackwater tank.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Reis said:


> Congrats on getting some L333. Beautiful hypancistrus.
> What size/how old are they?
> 
> As a tip, ask who ever you got the L333 from what they were feeding them, so slowly wheen them off it and slowly get them onto your food.
> ...


It is around 4'' long but i m not sure how old is it.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Age isnt much of a concern but would help a bit because hypans generally breed around the sweet spot of 3 years (imo) 
They are 4 inches so pretty much adults. 
Just keep doing what you're doing and always changing up the food they eat. You'll be fine!


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Reis said:


> Age isnt much of a concern but would help a bit because hypans generally breed around the sweet spot of 3 years (imo)
> They are 4 inches so pretty much adults.
> Just keep doing what you're doing and always changing up the food they eat. You'll be fine!


Ya but right now he just keep hiding in a hole of a driftwood and seem never gonna come out. I actually havent seen it come out and eat yet. It ignore the foods all the time even in the middle of the night when all thr lights are off


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

How long have you had it?
It could take up to for a pleco to settle in and get comfortable with its environment. 

Do you have other plecos in your tank? 

Also message who ever you bought them off of and ask what they were being fed. Also are the wild caught or local. If they're fresh wild caughts then you gotta resort to live/frozen until you can get them eating pellets and other dry food.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Reis said:


> Age isnt much of a concern but would help a bit because hypans generally breed around the sweet spot of 3 years (imo)
> They are 4 inches so pretty much adults.
> Just keep doing what you're doing and always changing up the food they eat. You'll be fine!





Reis said:


> How long have you had it?
> It could take up to for a pleco to settle in and get comfortable with its environment.
> 
> Do you have other plecos in your tank?
> ...


I having him for four days now and i dont have any other pleco in my tank. I having a pair of german blue ram, 10 cardinal tetra, a pair of checkerboard cichlid and 5 panda cory. I called fish store yesterday they told me they might ne wild but they been into the tank for two months already and they feed them algae wafer and zucchini.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think you are getting to concerned about this pleco not eating and always hiding. Some plecos take months to settle in to new surroundings, when they feel comfortable they will come out. I have L-204's that didn't come out during the day for two months. I never saw them eat but the food that I gave them at night was gone in the morning. As for breeding them they will do it when they are ready and there is a male and a female. Be patient this hobby doesn't happen over night. Good luck.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I think you are getting to concerned about this pleco not eating and always hiding. Some plecos take months to settle in to new surroundings, when they feel comfortable they will come out. I have L-204's that didn't come out during the day for two months. I never saw them eat but the food that I gave them at night was gone in the morning. As for breeding them they will do it when they are ready and there is a male and a female. Be patient this hobby doesn't happen over night. Good luck.


What did you feed your L204? I just having a male and I am just keep them for fun not trying to breed them lol


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

L204s need veggies. I used cucumbers and sweet Potatoe. Vegetable based pellets and algae wafers


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I feed Northfin Algae wafers, sweet potato, zucchini and have lots of driftwood and hiding places.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I will go buy some hikari algae or Northfin algae wafer and see if its going to eat it.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is a update for you guys. I just got some Northfin algae wafer few days ago and the L333 show some interest to it but should I try some nLS flakes foods on it also? It is now come out more even the light is on but still kinda scare if I walk closer. Here is the pic of it i just caught after my light is off. 

Thank you guys for the advise and info. It is very helpful.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Just keep doing what you're doing and it'll all be fine. Keep up with water changes and keep feeding. Remember your 333 aren't like bristle nose and require more protein. So toss in some brine shrimp or blood worms if you can at night so you know for sure they're eating


----------

